
GistDeck – turn markdown gist into slide - oyanglulu
http://gistdeck.github.io/jcouyang/8acfc555a718d62b77b2#1
======
thelema314
I see a problem with code syntax highlighting on slide 13; anyone else?

~~~
oyanglulu
that was intent to explain how to use syntax highlight for different language.

